# What length to cut firewood logs?



## mtmoore01057 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I was curious what length I should cut logs to sell as log length firewood. I'm going to be cutting a lot of firewood this winter snd I would like to be able to sell the logs to different customers...homeowners and firewood processing companies. What would you recommend as a good length for logs. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## doobie57z (Nov 18, 2010)

8 feet or 100 inches around here


----------



## Laird (Nov 18, 2010)

16" will fit in most any wood burner and facilitates an accurate description of volume i.e. 3 stacks of 4' x 8' x 16" = 1 cord or thirds thereof.


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 18, 2010)

For a better "product" that will maximize profit, feature "cut to length" or "fitted" (Downeast term) firewood.

Most EPA wood stoves have fireboxes that boast taking +18" logs. People think that's what will do, but shorter is always best. Shoving logs into the firebox that are the max length is a PITA for stove owners. 

Offer advice and some custom cuts. 16" may be too short for some stoves.

The oh so chi chi "Scandinavian" fashion stoves $$$$$, have tiny tiny fireboxes taking a max log of 12". Then again, the Rais and Wittus models pitch that their stoves burn so efficently that "....there is no ash...." ! ( I will love you in the morning dear. )

JMNSHO


----------



## Jredsjeep (Nov 18, 2010)

Laird said:


> 16" will fit in most any wood burner and facilitates an accurate description of volume i.e. 3 stacks of 4' x 8' x 16" = 1 cord or thirds thereof.



got to agree here, its easy to fit a couple inches shorter piece in rather than the other way.

some stoves can take a longer piece but they should all be able to take a 16" piece.


----------



## peterc38 (Nov 18, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Most EPA wood stoves have fireboxes that boast taking +18" logs.



Maybe I am missing something but as I understand it, the OP is asking what length to cut logs to sell as log length for processing, not how long individual rounds should be to fit in stoves.

He states, "I was curious what length I should cut logs to sell as log length firewood."


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 18, 2010)

100" is common here, due to the way pulp trucks are loaded - crossways. 102" is max legal width for a truck without permits. If you're hauling lengthwise, any multiple of 4' should work ok - but realize that you may run into trouble with stacking longer stuff at some delivery sites.


----------



## Laird (Nov 18, 2010)

peterc38 said:


> Maybe I am missing something but as I understand it, the OP is asking what length to cut logs to sell as log length for processing, not how long individual rounds should be to fit in stoves.
> 
> He states, "I was curious what length I should cut logs to sell as log length firewood."



I believe you're right. My Bad!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2010)

*fire wood logs et. al.*



mtmoore01057 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I was curious what length I should cut logs to sell as log length firewood. I'm going to be cutting a lot of firewood this winter snd I would like to be able to sell the logs to different customers...homeowners and firewood processing companies. What would you recommend as a good length for logs. Thanks.
> 
> Mike



I really enjoy cutting my wood to 12 inch lengths and it makes my life so much easier too as it dryies so much faster.

Cut them 102 inches for legal road width and sell it by the ton to avoid the He said, She said, issues about cordage or what a cord or rick or face cord volume is.

I cannot even get a trailer load of logs or two or three pups with a grapple offering a premium for 8 footers up here and the locals are buying logs for $35.00 a ton and charging $185+tax in U.S.D., a thrown cord for short wood of 12-14 inches.

You do know a certified and inspected scalers ticket is legal tender in all fifty states don't you? 


:bang::sword:


----------



## blackdogon57 (Nov 18, 2010)

I prefer 20 feet long for my processor and will not take anything less than 8 feet as it will not fit on the live deck.


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 18, 2010)

peterc38 said:


> Maybe I am missing something but as I understand it, the OP is asking what length to cut logs to sell as log length for processing, not how long individual rounds should be to fit in stoves.
> 
> He states, "I was curious what length I should cut logs to sell as log length firewood."



OMG, am I stupid or what ? I am not worthy.
Can't read, can't understand plain English, what am I to do ?:monkey:

Now to get down to this condescending BS: "log length" can mean stove OR processing length. It could be interpreted either way. "Tree length" for processing AS firewood. I was trying to be helpful Peter. Take your collar off....now.

Anyhow, who gives a %$#@&^%. :deadhorse:


----------



## peterc38 (Nov 18, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> OMG, am I stupid or what ? I am not worthy.


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Nov 18, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> OMG, am I stupid or what ? I am not worthy.
> Can't read, can't understand plain English, what am I to do ?:monkey:
> 
> Now to get down to this condescending BS: "log length" can mean stove OR processing length. It could be interpreted either way. "Tree length" for processing AS firewood. I was trying to be helpful Peter. Take your collar off....now.
> ...



To answer your question: "Yes."


----------



## nhlogga (Nov 18, 2010)

If I am cutting to load on a front mounted loader tri axle I cut treelength approx 22'. For a center mounted loader on a log trailer I cut 16' to 18'. For a rear mounted loader triaxel I cut what length will fit on the truck.


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 18, 2010)

:newbie:


Ohiowoodguy said:


> To answer your question: "Yes."



"Yes" to what :chainsawguy: ?


----------



## lfnh (Nov 18, 2010)

Go out and talk to potential buyers (esp those with processors) find out what they want and pay. Take it from there.

Buck once and load.


----------

